# Places to buy stamps



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello!

I was wondering if you can buy postal stamps from anywhere that isn't a post office like you can in the UK. Like I am sure I have bought them from a local shop or something back home.

Just (according to the Cyprus post website), my nearest post office is quite a walk away as most are right in the centre of Nicosia whereas I am on the outskirts.

Thanks
James


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

jamesellis said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if you can buy postal stamps from anywhere that isn't a post office like you can in the UK. Like I am sure I have bought them from a local shop or something back home.
> 
> ...


Some kiosks have them some not. 

Anders


----------

